# Artwork/drawing/sketches



## Kitah (Jan 30, 2008)

Heya guys... Obviously I love reptiles (why else would I be here?), art and photography... and some of you may have seen the pictures that i posted at some stage in the second half of last year of a little spotted python that a friend and i found inside the college at uni... well, I decided that I wanted to try to draw a reptile, and see how much detail I could get into the picture.. ive done a croc once before (indopacific crocodile) and it turned out pretty cool, but that was years ago. so, I used a head shot of the mac from the college, and started drawing 

this is the end result  It dosnt look great here, but imo it looks AWESOME in person, theres actually a lot of detail. had to take this picture with a dodgy little camera (am at uni at the moment, just finished my deferred examinations) but when i get home ill see if i can get a better version on here 







I know, a lot of scales are messed up.. but its my first real try at a snake, with all those darn scales! took about 4.5 hours to do this


also, feel free to post your reptile/animal artwork, id love to see it! if i do anything else (highly probable.. might try an olive, beardie, velvet gecko...)


----------



## kakariki (Jan 30, 2008)

I love it. I have often wished I could draw but alas I have this strange blockage between my hand & my brain. My brain knows what it wants to draw but my hand just doesn't get the message. :? Hence I am very jealous of those who can draw. You, xshadowx ,are one of those people!


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2008)

This is my GTP it took me a couple hours too.


----------



## diamonddan (Jan 30, 2008)

good effort .
i like it..


----------



## jan (Jan 30, 2008)

Very nice Khagan Very realistic....


----------



## nightowl (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice drawing 

Here is a couple of animal tattoo designs I did.....

This is a chest piece using crayon





This is a thigh piece for someone who already has kanji on his leg and wanted something to go around it and down to his knee. The empty banner is for his current kanji 





A Ulysses butterfly lower back design





Hobbo's tattoo I designed and tattooed on him...


----------



## Khagan (Jan 30, 2008)

jan said:


> Very nice Khagan Very realistic....



Thanks, i always try to achieve that 3d going to jump out the screen at you realistic look. I think i nailed it this time.


----------



## Kitah (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks guys  

Nightowl, I adore those last two tats! expecially the butterfly... gorgeous colour


----------



## jan (Jan 30, 2008)

No worries Khagan!! l can see why it took time very 3dimensional indeed...love it


----------



## jan (Jan 30, 2008)

Great effort shadow...keep em coming...very nice!!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 30, 2008)

thanks  I fly home tomorrow and when waiting at the airport for my plane (im gonna b there 2 hrs early..) i would have liked to have drawn something else. but dont have my printer up here yet (drive up with the rest of my gear in march) so cant print out a picture.... hheeey ill have the laptop, so could use a piccy off here.. good thinking laura  haha


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's a couple of old ones I've done. Haven't done anything recently unfortunately. All done in photoshop apart from the last one, that one's a mix-media thing.

View attachment 41432


View attachment 41433


View attachment 41434


View attachment 41435


View attachment 41437


----------



## bitey (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice work there xshadowx, love the pattern.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 30, 2008)

:shock::shock: WOW..... don't like you either now llama!!!...... I wonder if there is a cure for my affliction???


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 30, 2008)

kakariki said:


> :shock::shock: WOW..... don't like you either now llama!!!...... I wonder if there is a cure for my affliction???



hehe, the cure would be practice, keep practicing.. and then do a bit more practice. There's plenty of tutorials around to show you how to do certain things, but it's by no means a quick process.


----------



## bitey (Jan 30, 2008)

Heres one I drew a few years back.


----------



## kakariki (Jan 30, 2008)

llama, I have tried. I have tried and tried but no success. I see something, my brain sees it and then tries to tell my hand but my hand must speak a different language cos IT WON"T LISTEN!!!!:evil: It is so frustrating... I guess I'll just have to go on jealously looking at all the talented work here......."big sigh"........:|


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2008)

kakariki said:


> :shock::shock: WOW..... don't like you either now llama!!!...... I wonder if there is a cure for my affliction???



And that's not even her best stuff!

llama sucks, in an awesome kind of way. I reserve that term for people who do things well that I cannot.

She inspired me ages ago when I met her to give it a shot... I ended up doing some better stuff than I thought possible, but I still wasn't anywhere near "good." lol

I've just been looking for some of my stuff, but I can't find the better ones, only a really crappy one.


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2008)

Actually... I managed to find one of the better ones I did. Not the best one (go figure, the one I was somewhat happy with has disappeared completely).

It's slightly mature in nature. Although you don't really see anything, it does depict a nude woman (go figure).

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff254/postred/Untitled-1.jpg


----------



## bitey (Jan 31, 2008)

*impressive !*


----------



## kakariki (Jan 31, 2008)

aspidites! That is awful. :shock: You told a fib. You said you can't draw.........I'm alone again now........


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2008)

I can't. I can't even draw decent stick figures lol.

Digital painting is a forgiving medium, much more forgiving than even pencil and paper... and hell, I almost cringe to look at that, I can see so many faults it's not funny!

Thanks though


----------



## Kitah (Jan 31, 2008)

I agree with llama... lots and lots of practice  just grab some reference pictures and practice drawing things... I only do animals, cant do people... could probably do machinery, buildings, landscapes etc if i tried.. animals are much more interesting though, and more fun  and nice pictures llama!

heres a picture i did in about 15-30mins... just used a picture off google as a reference.. again, looks better in person.. stupid camera and lack-of-scanner







edit: argh you guys are fast posters  nice work!


edit2: thought i might add some pictures i did previously... 

free hand orca, no reference used... was a "speed drawing", did it in 10mins






quick picture of a horse










male orca (done with soft pastels)








the next ones ive made pixel by pixel in microsoft paint, some are animated as you can see...

this one took an age to do. something like 98 individual frames!





meerkats





one of my cats, merlin





my other cat, misty





dodgy freehand horse. i know, wrong angle etc... not great lol, was only quick










yeah.. sorry, not all reptiles, but just thought id share  hoping to do some more pictures soon, with differenet mediums.. try doing digital art with photoshop, try soft pastels some more, oil pastels, charcoal, and keep using my normal graphite and derwent studio pencils


----------



## Kitah (Jan 31, 2008)

edit: the last pictures arnt working for some reason...
ahh well


ok..
dodgy horse





merlin





meerkats





misty


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 31, 2008)

I've done a couple of animations too, but they take so looong :shock:
I did one freehand with permenant marker, and scanned each frame, and lined them up in photoshop and animated it with something else, and it's really sketchy and rough.. but it sort of morphs into other things like your little african one xshadowx. I think it ended up having a couple of hundred frames, that took a lot of effort, but I did win an award for that one 
Can't post it though, because it's kinda huge.

Got this little one though, took a lot less time and is more simple:
http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e51/caffinated_moose/goat.gif

That one of Merlin looks awesome!

Did this one as a kids colouring sheet for my work.
View attachment 41441


Charcoal with photo reference
View attachment 41442


Pen
View attachment 41443


Pen as well
View attachment 41444


----------



## Kitah (Jan 31, 2008)

hey, awesome little animation  and i love those lions... i always seem to have a lot of trouble with getting lions to look right (their heads) im not sure why... also usually have major issues with domestic cats. id like to do a really nice graphite picture of misty (i looove that kitteh ) so am practicing doing cats at the moment. most of those pixel images are over a year old, but i still like some of them (like the one of merlin 

ive done the linework on an A4 sheet that ill draw tomorrow when waiting for the plane, fingers crossed it comes out ok. (is of 3 kittens)


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 31, 2008)

I was never any good at pixel stuff, I much prefer traditional mediums or smoother photoshop stuff, and I suck at painting!
I used to do a lot of charcoal stuff, and just sketches with a pencil, but I haven't done anything in aaages, I should get back into it before I forget how.

Cats are evil, I mean I love the animals, but drawing them just doesn't work so well, their proportions are weird. I think it's their necks and heads, they look too small in comparison to their body, it's quite difficult to get it to look right in a picture.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 31, 2008)

a beardie (no reference used)





ridge tailed. 





hatchling croc





an OLD one. (few years ago)





bob marley





unfinished work. 





Yr 11 major art work. 





close up, VERY detailed. 





Yr 12 HSC Major Work




15 canvases. 45cmX45. 











photography and photoshop from a few years back. 










a bunch of snakes, in water colours...


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 31, 2008)

freaks lol


----------



## blackthorn (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice kirby, that one on 15 canvases would've taken a while.


----------



## slacker (Jan 31, 2008)

hobbo said:


> freaks lol



You're just jealous, Scott


----------



## scam7278 (Jan 31, 2008)

i drew a stick figure once and stuffed that up lol


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 31, 2008)

Some good pics there!!
Kirby: Too bad there is a HIM logo drawn in that Year 12 pic


----------



## Kirby (Jan 31, 2008)

llama said:


> Nice kirby, that one on 15 canvases would've taken a while.



i spent all year on it, but mostly that last 4 weeks, spending 14 hour days of constant drawing.. ARGH



> Kirby: Too bad there is a HIM logo drawn in that Year 12 pic



its in the yr 11 one, and the heartogram is a symbol of good V evil. thus its patterened and all through the spititual battles and 'evils' etc.etc.  yes its also a band. 'sacrament' is the only song i like from them.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 1, 2008)

nice work kirby


----------



## nightowl (Feb 21, 2008)

Here is another design I did today.....


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the skulls down the bottom nightowl


----------



## nightowl (Mar 13, 2008)

Thought I'd bump this thread up with another design or 2 











Cheers


----------



## Kitah (Mar 13, 2008)

hey, nice work nightowl! 

Its sweet.. I got a new wacom intuos3 6x8 tablet last week, its SO much fun to play with and draw on the comp! havnt had the time to do anything serious yet though. Ill upload a few new pics that I did shortly!


----------



## Toxley (Mar 13, 2008)

Some pretty cool imaginative creations coming out.

Looking great.


----------



## nightowl (Mar 13, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> hey, nice work nightowl!
> 
> Its sweet.. I got a new wacom intuos3 6x8 tablet last week, its SO much fun to play with and draw on the comp! havnt had the time to do anything serious yet though. Ill upload a few new pics that I did shortly!



sweet  I look forward to seeing some pics! 

I have a tablet here but haven't used it. lol I prefer to draw the old fashioned way at the moment. I would like to use it but it isn't needed for what I am doing.

Thanks for the kind words btw


----------



## Tatelina (Mar 13, 2008)

llama said:


> View attachment 41434



I like that one!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 14, 2008)

ahh I'm having issues with my laptop (had problems ever since I got it, tis driving me insane) and the printer, so can't scan some of my pictures in! I did do a picture with two rainbow lorikeets that I quite like, but can't scan it! argh!


----------



## nightowl (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey xshadowx, have you got your laptop working yet? I'm hangin' to see some tablet work! 

Here is another pic I did today...bored on a public holiday lol







My take on a traditional Japanese Koi


----------



## thenicewitch (Mar 24, 2008)

love Hobbo's tatt


----------



## missllama (Mar 24, 2008)

xshadowx that is great talent and jan that tat is amazing if someone was walking past with that i would honestly think it was real if i caught a glimps of it!


----------



## Kitah (Mar 25, 2008)

nah, still havnt gotten the printer/laptop to work properly yet. with study etc, making it hard to try and get the time to sort it out


----------



## nightowl (Mar 27, 2008)

My latest design...


----------



## Kitah (Apr 2, 2008)

well.. I've started using my tablet to help me with anatomy. my plan is to do an A4 canine skeleton on the computer, merge all the layers to form one layer. then ill use other layers to do different groups of muscle. e.g. layer 1 = skeleton, layer 2 = extrensic muscles of the forelimb, layer 3 = intrinsic muscles of the forelimb etc. So, its a study guide! I'll keep posting updates on here.. Cause i dont mind it so far, nothing special yet, but yeah


----------



## Kitah (Apr 2, 2008)

now including cervical vertebrae (atlas, axis, C3-C7) and the first thoracic vertebrae


----------



## Kitah (Apr 3, 2008)

mhmm another update 

we now have
- skull
- lower mandible
- hyoid bones
- cervical vertebrae (atlas, axis, C3,C4,C5,C6,C7)
- Thoracic vertebrae 1 (T1)
- Scapula
- Humerus


----------



## major (Apr 7, 2008)

*Heres mine*

Does this count for art...lol

O
__I__
I
_)(_


----------



## Kitah (Apr 18, 2008)

another one.. only a quicky using my tablet. first time using colours. (done using a wacom intuos3 6x8 and adobe photoshop 7, took about an hour) yes, i know theres a lot of faults


----------



## freakonthenet (Apr 18, 2008)

night owl those tat pics are amazing! good work


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Some great work here! Good to see so much talent on one website. I'm a tattooist (moved on) and still paint, sculpt and carve etc etc. Learning molding (mainly off dead snakes!) at the moment. Here's some bits and pieces;\

My Sector 9 cruiser






Lennox Head






'Leapt' from years ago






From a magazine article on a garage makeover in its early stages






One of my boards, airbrushed






A Coastal Taipan pre-clean up and pre-paint!






Sea-snakes, 3 carpet pythons, taipan, rocks etc to be worked on....when I can find time!






Work in progress of my 2 staffie crosses


----------



## Kirby (Apr 20, 2008)

how did you get those huge snake moulds.. i want one.. or two..


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Part 2

A Pteranodon for work













An 18ft saltie (also for work) that my boss said was amateurish and he could have got in a kindergarten student do do better.... :?











Lastly, here's some tattoo flash sheets I did for a few shops in Bris years back;






















Hope you like. Not fussed if you dont tho' 
cheers, toon


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 20, 2008)

Kirby said:


> how did you get those huge snake moulds.. i want one.. or two..



It was part of a huge mold (20ft tall?) of a fantasy/prehistoric snake we did for Currumbin Sanctuary I think? The latex mold is near stuffed, so I may try and make a new mold.


----------



## SNAKEBOY33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Top Effort Khagan But I Like Shadows Better


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 20, 2008)

That is an awesone sketch xshadowx, you have some real talent!


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2008)

here are some of mine that were for sale, had to take em off but!!! they aren't that great but i like em!


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 20, 2008)

just the others!


----------



## chickenman (Apr 20, 2008)

omg we have some talented peoples on this site.. i dont have any animal drawings on here.. but here are a few of my random drawings i do on the train 

first one is macaurthur square , second one 2 peoples, 3rd one is me getting discriminated against by the security gaurds at macsquare for being tall, and the last one is a dude cooking and a dinosaur


----------



## Kitah (Apr 20, 2008)

hey, awesome work guys! If i wasnt so loaded with uni, id do another photoshop picture! darn this is cruel


----------



## Kitah (Apr 22, 2008)

New one, of my grandparents G'shep X called Tasha


----------



## Noongato (Apr 22, 2008)

Ok im gonna see what i can doodle up so i have a chance to be recognised too......
Give me 20 mins.....


----------



## sockbat (Apr 22, 2008)

nightowl your stuff is awsome. Would love the butterfly design adapted to a wrap around sleeve. Where do you work out off. Feel free to PM.


----------



## Noongato (Apr 22, 2008)

OK. Waste of time looks dodgy anyways. But here is a free-hand scribble. (No photo, just my brain)

View attachment 49975


----------



## hydro noun15 (Apr 22, 2008)

wow great drawings


----------



## Noongato (Apr 22, 2008)

Ill have to dust off the scanner and put up some piks of paper drawings, better than crappy photoshop and a mouse. Im quite ashamed of my dodgy drawing above......


----------



## CassM (Apr 22, 2008)

People that can draw and paint annoy me. Its one of only things I've really wanted to be able to do but absolutely sucked at. Though, I must say I am highly proclaimed in stick figure circles.


----------



## Kitah (Apr 23, 2008)

I want to scan that last picture i posted.. hate this copy! I like the look of it in person though (the sketch)


----------



## nightowl (Apr 28, 2008)

nice work everyone 

Here is a tattoo I designed and inked yesterday....






Cheers


----------



## nightowl (May 1, 2008)

Here is another I did. It was outlined by some guy at our local shop but he sucks and messed it up. The lines were crooked and inconsistent so I relined it as best I could without going too thick. The guy wanted it coloured like marble (not solid black like tribal usually is) so I added purple and blue, plus some white cracks. He also wanted a slight shadow.... He was much happier with that result and pleased he only had to pay half the price for better work!






Cheers


----------



## FNQ_Snake (May 1, 2008)

Hi guys, just thought I would put up some of my own work. I make these ID cards for enclosures and can offer you this once only special. I normally sell them for $11 a pop, but if anyone is interested, I have decided I would do them for free. 

Please PM me and I will organise to email you what ever species you like. I have included an example for you to peruse.

Cheers






Ha ha, man I am funny.


----------



## Kitah (May 12, 2008)

Two pictures requested by a member of this forum  sorry, scan quality isnt very good; they look better in person IMO


----------



## thals (May 12, 2008)

Great sketches shadow! As a fellow animal sketcher hehe I know it can be almost painstaking to sit for hours just to achieve one decent sketch, so it helps others really appreciate the amount of time and effort put into your work *pats on back*


----------



## Kitah (May 12, 2008)

They do take quite a while to do, it can be really frustrating  I'm trying to improve though


----------

